# schnell viel "Schweres Leder" - wo ?



## Flachtyp (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi !

Also, "Unverwüstliches Leder" lässt sich ja zB superschnell in Düsterbruch-Nord farmen, indem man einfach neben dem Eingang 24-27 Hyänen auf einmal(mit 80 ^^) pullt und Kürschnert. Ähnlich gehts ja auch mit Mittlerem/Leichten Leder in BSF. 
Nun brauche ich momentan aber viel "Schweres Leder". Gibt es ähnliche Methoden dafür ? In welchen Inis geht das ? Vielleicht Ulda, die Skorpione ?


----------



## ipercoop (30. Oktober 2009)

Probiers doch aus.


----------



## TorbenR (30. Oktober 2009)

Sunken Temple? soviele Drachen wie da rumfliegen Oo


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2009)

Ich würde einfach im Hinterland oder in Tanaris Schildkröten farmen. Die Skorpione in Uldaman bringen nur mittleres Leder, da sie vom Level zu niedrig sind (<L40)


----------



## Flachtyp (4. November 2009)

Habs mal im Tempel probiert. Gleich am Eingang links die Treppe hoch und man ist quasi im "Kürschner-Paradies". Ging mit meiner Frostmagierin sehr gut zu aoe-en.

Das einzige was etwas stört ist, daß sie oft anstatt dickem Leder grüne Drachenschuppen oder abgenutzte Drachenschuppen droppen. Naja, brauchte des ja nur zum skillen für meinen Druiden.

Jetzt ist Knotenhautleder dran :-(. Ich erinnere mich noch, daß das mit den Grollhufherden in süd-Nagrand ganz gut ging. Hat einer noch ne gute aoe-Stelle parat ?


----------



## Horsa (16. Dezember 2009)

aoe stelle leider nicht, aber in dieser biokuppel in dem gebiet *öhm* ja wie hieß es jez gleich.... da wo die raid-ini mit kael halt ist :-). Die Krokos und die ?löwen? droppen des ziemlich gut un sin nah aneinander.

mfg


----------

